# transformers



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Silly question, what voltage ? frequency?

All ours is 220-240 50Hz single phase. 3 phase is only industrial unless you have a really really huge house!!!

Prob cheaper buying new when they get here. What do they intend bringing with them??

And where are they going to??


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Silly question, what voltage ? frequency?
> 
> All ours is 220-240 50Hz single phase. 3 phase is only industrial unless you have a really really huge house!!!
> 
> ...



I'm sure most of the items they will want to you are going to be 120V 60HZ


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

The items would be 120v single phase 60hz, such as tv's, washer, computer and other household things. I'll have to ask them again where they are going I never keep it my head. Dowmace you are probably right about purchasing there as they have mentioned that already.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Not worth it.
Like I said before, buy the stuff here

Comet, Curry's or Dixons will have all they want, and more. They deliver and are in every major town or online

Mind you I would like to see the washing machine on 240V 50Hz

Washe and dried in one BIG flash:laughing:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I have done some insurance work for US citizens stationed at the Menwith Hill Base from time to time. For the most part they use US equipment up to 300 watts. Thereafter they buy locally. Most domestic items are quite cheap and Mall shopping is such fun!!!!!!

Try www.Maplin.co.uk for a variety of small US to UK transformers. They have all types and their stores are nation wide,

Frank
PS TV's will not work here - different system. Likewise anything with a CRITICAL SPEED motor such as DVD players etc. Otherwise they will be fine.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well the kids have decided to sell their electrical/electronic appliances and toys. They will start from scratch when they get there.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Ric

If you would rather not then - no mind. But where are your daughter and son in law going to.?

Frank


----------

